# Suche Bike-Shops, die tolle Frauenklamotten verkaufen



## Lily (14. April 2010)

Halli hallo,

meine Freundin und ich wollen Bike-Klamotten "shoppen" -  natürlich NICHT im Internet. Weiß jemand von euch, wo das im Kreis Solingen/Wuppertal/Düsseldorf/Köln möglich ist? Wir würden auch weiter fahren. Hauptsache, wir können viel vor Ort anprobieren.

Grüße

Lily


----------



## Nuala (14. April 2010)

Hallo Lily,
Bikes4Fun in Vaals, in NL, in der Nähe von Aachen, hat ganz nette DH-/FR-Klamotten für Frauen im Sortiment (FOX, Kona, ect.). Zu CC-Klamotten kann ich nicht sagen, da die eher weniger in zu einem Einsatzgebiet passen und meist auch, nach meinem Geschmack,ziemlich hässlich sind. Enge Tights sehen ja eher selten gut aus und erinnern immer irgendwie an Wurst in Pelle... 
Müssen es denn unbedingt Mädels-Klamotten sein? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich einfach mal schauen, wo es Sombrio und Maloja bei Euch in der Nähe gibt. Die haben auch Herren-Sachen S und XS und wenn es dann auch ein bisschen lässiger von der Passform sein darf, dann passen die bei 1,68 und Damenkonfektionsgröße 38 wunderbar.
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lily (14. April 2010)

Hallo Nuala,
vielen lieben Dank für die Tipps! Erfahrungsgemäß passen mir Männer-Klamotten nicht - da ist S meist zu weit und sitzt nicht (wir sind was kleiner). Wir schauen mal in den NL vorbei!
Danke!


----------



## Nuala (14. April 2010)

Ruft am besten mal vorher an und fragt, was sie da haben. Susanne, die Frau vom Besitzer spricht deutsch und weiß genau was Frauen wollen Bei mir sitzen Herren-Jerseys in S besser als M oder L für Frauen, da ich immer mit Safetyjacket fahre und somit "taillenlos" bin.  Dann viel Erfolg beim Shoppen!


----------



## mountain 31 (14. April 2010)

www.rockers-bikeshop.de in Bochum (Maloja, Platzangst, Fox etc.)


----------



## Pete83 (15. April 2010)

Wenn du auf der Suche nach Maloja, Fox, Scott, Qloom bist dann kann ich dir profirad.de empfehlen


----------



## Warnschild (18. April 2010)

Ich wurde in letzter Zeit mehrfach an den "Werksverkauf" von Hibike verwiesen, war selbst aber noch nicht dort.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. April 2010)

Ich bin öfter da.
Habe dort schon Schnäppchen von Fox und RaceFace gemacht. Im Winter sind die Reste der Sommerklamotten so schön günstig. Shorts von Fox für 10 bis 25 Euronen, Shirts dto. Und sie haben sogar Zwergengrößen.
Irgendwie komme ich da nie raus ohne was mitzunehmen. Nächsten Samstag ist wieder mal ein Besuch anläßlich der Bikemesse dort angesagt. Wenn Wetter gut natürlich zweirädrig.


----------



## rissect (20. April 2010)

Ich kann HiBike auch nur empfehlen. Die haben tolle Marken wie Maloja oder Assos...


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2010)

Ja, und da der Internet-Versand im Keller sitzt, einfach an der Theke fragen wenn ne Größe nicht im Laden hängt. Meistens liegt noch was passendes in den Katakomben.


----------



## elmo76 (19. Juni 2010)

In Münster bei X-Sports haben die auch Maloja, Poc und Qloom-Bikewear.
Da beide Chefs (Melle und Heinrich) biken gibt es da eine recht gute Auswahl...
Kontakt: x-sports.de oder über Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

